# Golden Rescue on Long Island



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cory*

Cory

I just emld. this person and told them to contact the NY GOlden REt. Rescues.
Here are the Golden REt. Rescues
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i know when i look on petfinder.com (which i shouldn't) i always see a large listing for Long Island Golden Retriever Forum. They seemed to have alarge number of goldens, at one time.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you soooooo much! I generally don't look online but I did today and saw this and it broke my heart, especially since I am laying next to Dakota in black fleece pants covered in her fur.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Also*

I also emld. Newsweeq, Gail Lustig, who lives in New York and she told me to contact a lady at LI Golden Ret. I sent this Lady the craigslist ad and asked if she could help. Hoping maybe she can.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Haven't that family ever heard of 'brushing' a dog? Oh, man.


----------



## Calleigh (Jan 7, 2012)

How sad is it that you have to give your dog away because it sheds to much??????


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I just emld. the Craigslist poster again to see if she found a home or a rescue for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this young boy. As they say, it's called "FURniture" for a reason.


----------

